# Slingshot Rules?



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

so earlier on today i was shooting down the side of my house, its all closed in by fence and is all properly set up to take my slingshot ammo, which is generally rocks, when a woman put her head over the side, she wasn't a neighbor and was trespassing on our neighbors drive to tell me to stop "catapulting" or she'd call the police, i, in reply, could only say "oh sorry"(im only 14 so i still get that pang of guilt when getting told off) from what i know its perfectly legal to use a slingshot on private land, and she was trespassing. am i right?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

danmakesshooters said:


> when a woman put her head over the side, she wasn't a neighbor and was trespassing on our neighbors drive . . .


.
.
shes lucky she didnt become a pop up target . shes just being nosey and haggleing you cause your a kid . if i were you , id go to the local police station and ask to be certain that your backyard shooting is legal, copy the rules or regulations , so when she does it again, you can just ignore her and keep plinking or dare her to call the cops or show her a copy of the law .


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to the community...enjoy


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks imperial


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's why I shoot on the sly. Never do it in view. What people don't know won't hurt them. There seams to be a stigma attached to slingshots. Especially when some one sees one in the hands of a fourteen year old like yourself.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Rules are blurry and most likely would suit the miserable old woman.







I am to believe that as long as you shoot on private land with permission at least 15ft from a public highway and ensure no shot leaves your land you are all good. However this is the paper law and the practical law would be dependant on the visiting officers assumptions on safety and nuisance factor of your activities moreover the very presence of a police vehicle outside and having officers round talking about your shooting would not be good for credibility. I would be careful shooting with someone like this "who will go out of their way" to try and stop someone safely practising what we ARE allowed to do "what little is left", people like this tend to make small issues much bigger with choice words at the wrong time "yes officer he has a weapon, yes officer he is shooting" sirens blair and whail and big drama ensures. best bet my friend get out into the scrub land or local canal path somewhere quiet where if someone takes a dislike to your activity you can just move on.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to get police permission to shoot a slingshot in town as there is rules against. You will do well to try to please everybody as there are more and more laws against slingshots. There are even some towns in Texas where it is illegal to own one. If you like the sport it is best to do things that will grow the sport and not cause it more problems. Archery went through a lot of this a few years ago. -- Tex


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i believe that that happened to ry-shot and the police came and dident bother


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

treefork said:


> That's why I shoot on the sly. Never do it in view. What people don't know won't hurt them. There seams to be a stigma attached to slingshots. Especially when some one sees one in the hands of a fourteen year old like yourself.


 i was though, theres a 6 foot fence and its not visible from houses, its just the noise of the catchbox :/


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Rules are blurry and most likely would suit the miserable old woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks, ive got an idea where to go, but i cant hunt on public land?i think thats the law in surrey


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

danmakesshooters said:


> i was though, theres a 6 foot fence and its not visible from houses, its just the noise of the catchbox :/


Sounds like what you need is a nice quiet catch box and target.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> i was though, theres a 6 foot fence and its not visible from houses, its just the noise of the catchbox :/


Sounds like what you need is a nice quiet catch box and target.
[/quote] yeah im still working on that


----------

